
Microsoft open sources Trill to deliver insights on a trillion events a day - gary__
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/microsoft-open-sources-trill-to-deliver-insights-on-a-trillion-events-a-day/
======
gary__
Research paper: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-
content/uploads/...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-
content/uploads/2016/02/trill-vldb2015.pdf)

